# Southern Grape Season is in!



## EdGy (Sep 14, 2006)

Southern Season is in! The muscadine are starting to appear and local grocery have scuppernong grapes on sale! In addition I have an empty 3 gallon carboy




, in addition a couple packets of EC-1118 yeast and one packet of K1-V1116 yeast. Plus the other common additives to make some good wine



.











Anybody have a good recipe?





Still waiting on 3 gallons of Watermelon, 5 gallons of Robust Porter beer, 6 Gallons of Dutch Lager, 5 gallons of Kiwi-Pear and 1 gallon of simple Apple wine



.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there EdGy!


You might want to PM Waldo for a good recipe, but I am sure in the late/early hours of tomorrow, you'll find your reply.






However, I would like to warn you about watermelon. I'm not certain that that is something feasible, at least not without cold-fermentation and quick-fermentation combined with high alcohol.


Although, your simple apple wine will not be all that simple once you taste it. Excellent choice of wines, EdGy!


----------

